# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Haha - made you look!

Seriously though, Happy Holidays guys and gals!

I hope everyone spends the next few days close to their family, friends and loved ones (including fishies!)

Best wishes to all of you for a wonderful new year!

J


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy holidays to you too


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas! ( I find this amusing and yes I am just weird like that...)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Omg, it's been a few months since I last saw you Alt, but my...you've changed 😳


Lol..merry Christmas everyone. Be safe and good to all around you.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Marry Christmas everyone.
Dave, you've really changed.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

hahahaha, good to hear from you guys!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone, too! Roger, where have you been all fall?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas Hope everyone has a safe Holiday.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

merry christmas!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone, too! Roger, where have you been all fall?


I've been busy with non hobby things, but you know I can't go too long without checking in with you guys &#128522;


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Other hobbies?? Please.... I'm sure I speak for all of us here... We feel betrayed! 

Just kidding. I got lots of other hobbies too. Too many actually LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


>


Whatever he said!!!


----------

